# Dr Lloyd-Jones monumental Pensacola sermons



## Stephen L Smith (May 22, 2017)

When I was first introduced to Reformed Theology, I heard a sermon by Dr Lloyd-Jones called "The Acid Test of the Christian Profession". It was simply the most powerful sermon I had ever heard (until 1994) and still blesses me today. This was one of his Pensacola sermons and I am pleased to say they are availale free on the MLJ Trust website https://www.mljtrust.org/collections/itinerant-preaching/?page=7 and https://www.mljtrust.org/collections/itinerant-preaching/?page=8. Four years ago, Crossway put these powerful sermons into a book "Setting Our Affections Upon Glory: Nine Sermons on the Gospel and the Church" http://www.heritagebooks.org/produc...on-the-gospel-and-the-church-lloyd-jones.html

Enjoy and be blessed.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Pilgrim (May 22, 2017)

Those sermons were made available a number of years ago, perhaps even before the whole sermon library was made freely available. I started listening to them but never finished them for some reason. (If memory serves, I had downloaded them to my Blackberry, which sounds so quaint today, doesn't it?) I didn't know they had been put into book form. 

For what it's worth, one of the sermons in his book (and sermon series) "The Cross" is entitled "The Acid Test." That doesn't come up as a sermon title on the website, so that message must have a different title there. 

I've been on a bit of a MLJ "kick" lately, listening to some of the messages in Ephesians.


----------

